# Wie kann ich Bilder in Objekte setzen?



## HPL (12. Mrz 2011)

Guten Nachmittag allerseits!


```
import java.awt.Image;

public class klasse {

public static void main(String args[]) {
Image = new Image(C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\MeinName\Eigene Dateien:);
    }
}
```

Ich habe mal eine Frage, die noobig ist, darum aber auch mit Sicherheit leicht zu beantworten. Die Frage betrifft den oben angegebenen Code. Ich habe Windows XP u. benutze für Java JDK 9. 1. 6.. 

Nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich, ein Bild unter Angabe des Pfades in ein Java-Objekt zu setzen? Meine Idee war, es so zu tun, wie oben angegeben, jedoch wirft er mir dabei einen Fehler. Wenn man ein Bild per Pfad überhaupt in ein Javaobjekt setzen kann, dann geht das sicher anders - aber wie? Über die Argumentliste vllt.? Habe ich das richtige Package importiert?      

HPL


----------



## XHelp (12. Mrz 2011)

HPL hat gesagt.:


> Meine Idee war, es so zu tun, wie oben angegeben, jedoch wirft er mir dabei einen Fehler.



Aha... der da wäre? (es ist zwar offensichtlich, dass schon der Compiler mackern wird, da es weder einen Konstruktor mit Parameter bei Image gibt, noch ist der Code syntaktisch richtig, aber man sollte die Fehlermeldung immer angeben)

Zu deiner Frage steht auch schon was in der Insel: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 20.6 Bilder


----------



## ARadauer (12. Mrz 2011)

ungefähr so... 
	Image image = ImageIO.read(new File("C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\MeinName\\Eigene Dateien\\bild.jpg"));


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Mrz 2011)

Hi,
falls du in Swing unterwegs bist, kannst du dir ja auch mal diese Klasse anschauen:
Java ist auch eine Insel – 15.6 Die Klasse ImageIcon
Gruß


----------

